# Good news/Bad news



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 15, 2007)

One or two people here may be aware - but most won't because I kept it quiet - that I went blind last October. I had developed an interesting little condition:
http://www.rnib.org.uk/xpedio/groups/public/documents/PublicWebsite/public_rnib003667.hcsp
And me being me I got it in both eyes and all three sections.
The miracle of modern drugs helped me to recover and I have my sight back - well, mostly.
No retinal damage but I've lost bits of both irises (they stuck to the lens in each eye. You can see bits of them hanging around in there) and I have a lot of 'floaters' which sometimes makes it difficult to resolve detail - especially at a distance. Hopefully these will clear with time.
I have just had the all clear from the eye specialist - but with a qualifier. Once you develop Uveitis you always have it and it can flare up again at any time. That means I could wake up any day from now until whenever to find I am losing my sight again. Great news for someone who has spent most of their life involved with Photography.
Anyone can develop Uveitis for a large variety of reasons. So watch your health and see your Optician/Opthalmologist regularly.


----------



## PNA (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm reading your link now.......with interest.



Read.....! Wow never knew of such a condition.

Very glad you've been able to recover with medication.

Good advice. Stay well.:thumbup:


----------



## Corry (Mar 15, 2007)

You already mentioned this to me, but I didn't know much about it.  

You've got all of my 'no flare ups ever' vibes.  :hug::

I'm sure this must be a difficult thing to go through....if you ever need to talk or vent, you know where my inbox is.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 15, 2007)

I had never heard of this condition before you contracted it. "Scary" is a total understatement. I'm so glad your recovery has been as good as it has. 




 

I for one will be making sure I get regular eye checkups.  It's so easy to 'forget' if you're not having problems, but there could be problems lurking that are better nipped in the bud.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 15, 2007)

Yikes :shock:

I've never heard of that, it certainly dwarfs my little Keratoconus  eye problem.

Well I'm glad to hear that it's clearing up.  Best of luck to you, hoping it doesn't cause any further trouble.


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 15, 2007)

I also had never heard of it.  I can't begin to imagine how scary that must be for you.  I'm glad that the treatment has been working as well as it has for you, and I hope that it continues to keep any potential flare ups at bay.


----------



## JohnMF (Mar 15, 2007)

Must have been quite scarey. Good to hear you're on the road to recovery


----------



## Puscas (Mar 15, 2007)

scary, scary. Indeed, good luck with the recovery and here's wishing you a flare ups-free life.






pascal


----------



## Chiller (Mar 15, 2007)

All the best my friend.  I hope things work out for you.    Good luck man. 




  ...ya still make a killer pot of coffee .


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 15, 2007)

Chiller said:


> ...ya still make a killer pot of coffee .



And we shall have to get together again to share one


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 15, 2007)

You are both invited to have some coffee with me in the Rocky Mountains...sometime in July...hint, hint


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow...I had no idea...I'm glad you're pretty much better, and I really hope you never have to go through that again...


----------



## Chiller (Mar 15, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> And we shall have to get together again to share one


 
Got my lottery ticket for this weekend.   If she wins, I will sail the big pond for that coffee too. :thumbup:


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! Hope it'll never flare up! Stay well Hertzie!


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 16, 2007)

So glad to hear that at least the experience has as of now resolved itself!  I myself wasn't aware of this condition, but I assure you a brief study of the eye earlier this year has me appreciating the functions involved much more. Best of luck with your future health.


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Hopefully these will clear with time.


It will!!


----------



## M-O-S (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm glad you didn't go blind, dude! My best wishes goes to you!

Have you heard the natural cure from fishes? They can actually recover your vision fully...

Stay strong and live long!


----------



## craig (Nov 28, 2007)

I trust you are finding some peace with this aliment. You are a dear man. Even if things go south I am sure you will make the best of it. Know that your wisdom is much more powerful then your eyesight.

Love & Bass


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 29, 2007)

craig said:


> Know that your wisdom is much more powerful then your eyesight.



I might not know what I'm talking about but I like to see it first :lmao:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 30, 2007)

I couldn't imagine Hertz without the Hertz Glare! 

So glad things are much better now for you!

& floaters suck!  but better than nothing!


----------



## Fangman (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry to ready about your eyes - keep your fingers crossed and have regular check-ups.   I only today bothered to click on your "read this"  and you told me I was too accurate . . .just lazy in not following up your link earlier.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 15, 2008)

It's OK. This thread was more to make people aware of such things as Uveitis and how anyone can develop it at any time.
The floaters are still bad - sky, fog and plainly coloured surfaces really show them up. They keep getting into the central field, giving me blank spots so I only have about 95% vision. It's p*ssing me off because I can't see detail properly and that sucks when you are trying to take pictures.


----------



## Fangman (Feb 15, 2008)

I damaged one eye as a kid so true binocular vision doesn't really work - fun batting against fast bowlers and been a glasses wearer as long as I can remember including patching as a kid.  If tired I can get bouts of floaters and as you said made driving in morning thick bright mist entertaining - you almost feel as if you are hallucinating.

My mother at 91 has better vision than me!   But I have been fortunate that it has not stopped me doing anything although shooting with automatic weapons left handed can be entertaining as the cartridges fly past your face.  I was right handed before I became left eyed!   Can bat equally badly left or right handed, but owled right.


----------



## [Woodsy] (May 20, 2008)

I had never heard of this condition before. Glad to hear things are ok at the moment, and you have my best wishes for the future!


----------



## Hannahbelle (May 20, 2008)

Wow!  I'm embarrassed to say that as a nurse, I haven't heard of this before... *hangs head in shame*
Regardless, I'm glad to hear you are on the road to recovery, and I will be sure to have an eye checkup - haven't done so in quite a few years.
It's very true that the eyes can tell lots about our health - high blood pressure, diabetes, brain problems...so it is important.
I have floaters too, aren't they the most obnoxious things ever?  Half the time, you'll see me batting away at a fly...and it's really a floater.  Ha!


----------



## reg (Jun 11, 2008)

I get terrible amounts of floaters on a daily basis but AFAIK I don't have an eye condition other than nearsightedness, since I just visited the optometrist a couple weeks ago (and picked up another box of contacts!).


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 11, 2008)

Good to hear your condition is under control, I hadnt heard of it either, but after working in an opticians for a few years, I no a few other danger signs, which of course leaves me paranoid if I get any eye symptoms-when I had my first ocular migraine I thought my retiner was detaching :blushing:
Hope it stays away for you.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 17, 2008)

I get floaters too Reg.  I always thought they were cause by me looking at an arc, the sun, or some other bright light that damages the retinas.  The brain is supposed to work around these when they're small and fill in the detail with virtual reality - if you will. But sometimes it forgets or I become conscious of them I  see one. Sometimes I play with them and control where they go. I think I can recognize the shape of some and connect it directly to a time I was welding without a mask for a few seconds.

Hertz, you're definitely in my thoughts and prayers and I hope for a more complete recovery for you soon!  Take care bro!


----------

